# QuestNet 090090001090



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Ich habe von der Telekom gerade die Mitteilung erhalten, dass QuestNet die Zahlungen per kulanz erstatten.
Jedoch nur an die  Telekom, ergo muss man zuerst an die Telekom bezahlen.
Hat einer schon davon gehört?!
Die Regulierungsbehörde soll informiert sein.


----------



## kindacool (22 Juli 2004)

???
Wenn QuestNet der Telekom die Zahlungen erstattet, warum muß ich dann erstmal an die Telekom zahlen ???
Meine unbezahlte Forderung der Telekom wird doch durch die Zahlung der QuestNet gegenstandslos... !?

Oderwieoderwas ???   

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juli 2004)

Ja was denn?!?
Questnet erstattet an die Telekom und der geprellte Kunde muß erstmal an die Telekom zahlen, um das von Questnet an die Telekom rückerstattete Geld wieder als Gutschrift zu erhalten?
Geht's vieleicht noch etwas bescheuerter?!?

<träumer-Mode>
Oder wird von der Questnet etwa auf die Forderung verzichtet und bereits von der Telekom an Questnet geflossenes Geld zurückgezahlt, damit die Telekom es den Kunden die (mangels besserem Wissen oder wegen erfolgreicher Einschüchterung) gezahlt haben wieder zurückbuchen kann?
</träumer-Mode>

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*Der Dumme*

Ja, wir sind immer die Dummen. Mein Geld ist besser auf meinem (leeren) Konto aufgehoben, als wenn es ein bischen durch die Gegend gereicht wird.

Aber, was soll man machen?

Ich bin kein Jurist und auch kein Fachmann

QuestNest sagte aber gerade noch, die prüfen erstmal ob meine Verbindung nicht doch "rechtmäßig" war und werden dann mir etwas schrifltiches zusenden.

Diese Telefonat mit Questnet hat mich schlappe 0,12c/min gekostetet. Ich weiß wie die sich ihr Geld wiederholen....


----------



## Insider (22 Juli 2004)

*Re: Der Dumme*



			
				DumdiDum schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zahlungen per kulanz erstatten.
> Jedoch nur an die  Telekom, ergo muss man zuerst an die Telekom bezahlen.


Das ist Käse! Zuerst an die T-Com zahlen und dann gibt es von Questnet direkt das Geld zurück.


			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bereits von der Telekom an Questnet geflossenes Geld zurückgezahlt...


Das geht mEn nicht, der Zahlungsvorgang ist nicht rück-abwickelbar.


			
				DumdiDum schrieb:
			
		

> Telefonat mit Questnet hat mich schlappe 0,12c/min gekostetet...


Du hättest auch die kostenlose Nummer 080020805000-0 nutzen können oder per Fax an -9. Diese Telefonate sind eh nicht der richtige Weg. Ein einfaches Fax mit Deklaration der Verbindung und der Einwahltelefonnummer wäre besser.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*Hat einer schon bezahlt?*

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob jemand schon bezahlt hat und ob jemand schon sein Geld gesehen hat.

Viele unter dem Forum-Beitrag Dialeranwahl-09009001090 sagen, dass Sie postive Post von QuestNet bekommen haben, aber was nun?


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2004)

*Re: Hat einer schon bezahlt?*



			
				DumdiDum schrieb:
			
		

> Viele unter dem Forum-Beitrag Dialeranwahl-09009001090 sagen, dass Sie postive Post von QuestNet bekommen haben, aber was nun?


Dann kommen offensichtlich doch die Bedenken und die Betroffenen schlagen das Angebot der QuestNet aus, indem sie dann eben doch nicht an die T-Com bezahlen, aus Angst, dass dann das Geld verloren ist.

Siehe hier:


			
				Danielle242 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiervor warne ich schärfstens!  Bloß nicht zahlen, Ihr seht das Geld NIE wieder!
> Übrigens, mir hat Questnet "signalisiert", dass die Kosten rückerstattet werden - vor über 2 Wochen, seitdem nichts mehr gehört!


----------



## kindacool (22 Juli 2004)

Man darf ja nie vergessen, daß es sich QuestNet nach Eurer Zahlung an die Telekom vorbehält, zu "prüfen", ob eine Rückzahlung in Frage kommt. Würde es irgendjemanden wundern, wenn so ganz zufällig der Grossteil der Betroffenen nicht Opfer ausgerechnet des illegalen Dialers geworden wären ?

Im Grunde muß QuestNet auf diese Weise niemandem etwas zurückzahlen und kann schlicht behaupten, daß es sich immer um einen der legalen Dialer gehandelt hat.
Eine Beweisführung, daß es tatsächlich so ist, wäre von QN erst in einem Gerichtsverfahren anzutreten. Dieses müßtet Ihr aber per Klage anstrengen, schließlich wollt Ihr ja Euer Geld zurückhaben...

Und jetzt noch mal ans Bauchgefühl: "Wieviele werden das wohl tun ? /  Wie gut stehen die Chancen, daß QN den Großteil der Gelder einfach behalten kann ?"

Also ich kann auch nur empfehlen auf gar keine Fall zu zahlen und QN's Angebot einstweilen dankend abzulehnen.

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2004)

kindacool schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann auch nur empfehlen auf gar keine Fall zu zahlen und
> QN's Angebot einstweilen dankend abzulehnen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=16530#16530


> Ansonsten gilt im Zivilrecht ein ganz wichtiger Grundsatz: Den Gegner in den Zugzwang bringen.
> Das heißt er muß handeln, wenn er was von mir will.


Ergänzung: und muß die Beweise vorlegen. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*Telekom will sperren*

Die Telekom will aber bei nicht bezahlen meine Leitung sperren.

Danielle: sagt QuestNet hätte "signalisiert" zu bezahlen.

Was heißt das? Hat Sie den Brief, dass die ihr das Geld gutschreiben, oder hat Sie nur mit denen Telefoniert?

Die sagen doch ganz eindeutig, dass erst die Telekom das Geld bekommen muss und die es dann einen zurückzahlen. 

Was hat Danielle denn dann gemacht? Hat sie bezahlt oder nicht - von QuestNet bekommt sie nur Geld nach Überweisung an die Telekom.

Warum, wenn es diese Problem seit ca. April/Mai gibt, sind in diesen Forum keine Personen die gesperrt wurden oder bezahlt haben oder Geld zurückbekommen haben?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*Questnet*



> Sehr geehrter Herr Danielle XXXXX,
> 
> Sie werden eine Gutschrift erhalten.
> Fr. Iranzard wird sich mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.
> ...



Tja, die Antwort von Questnet ist schon über 2 Wochen her, bisher habe ich nichts weiteres von denen gehört.

Irgendwelche Bedingungen für die Rückzahlungen haben die auch nicht genannt.

Übrigens: Hier wird immer wieder behauptet, Questnet könne das Geld "natürlich" erst dann auszahlen, wenn man an die Telekom bezahlt hätte.

UNSINN!

Sollte Questnet wirklich die EUR 29,90 an mich auszahlen, dann - und erst dann! - werde ich das Geld an die TCom weitzerleiten. Im anderen Falle würde ich ja vorleisten, was nicht einzusehen ist. Und ICH wäre dann auch derjenige, der Klage einreichen müßte. VON WEGEN!

Ich bin im übrigen nach wie vor überzeugt davon, daß ich oder sonst jemand NIE Geld von Questnet sehen werde, ganz egal, ob ich an die TCom bezahle oder nicht....

Daher nochmal: ich zahle den streitigen Betrag NICHT!


----------

